# Useful Bristol map site



## crickleymal (Mar 18, 2011)

http://maps.bristol.gov.uk/knowyourplace/?maptype=js

Allows you to switch between modern and old maps and displays monuments and suchlike. Even the remains of a crashed aircraft in Avonmouth.


----------



## Itsamna (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice find, have to check out if they do this for all areas


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent! I've been looking for a Bristol GIS like this for some time with no success, thanks muchly.


----------

